# dwarfism - whats wrong with my kitten ?



## felinefanatic (Feb 8, 2004)

HI everyone, its been a while since I have posted anything on this forum. Life has just been so busy !
The reason I am writing today is for some help finding more info on possible pituitary or hypothyroid dwarfism in cats.
i had a litter of 2 kittens 7 weeks ago, and the smallest kitten is 'frozen in time' at the size and developmental age of a 4 week old kitten.
The pictures speak louder than words.


















This little guy (whom we have named GIMLI , after the dwarf in ' the lord of the rings') is very cute, but also very worrying. He waddles over the floor slowly, he cannot walk fast or run, he is squat in stature, small round body, head and shortened limbs. He has poor balance, and possibly poor eyesight also.

His teeth have barely erupted and have been like that for 3 weeks.
He does not eat normally, as he cannot seem to 'lap' at fluids like milk. He falls face first in the food mouth wide open, and hopes for the best. Therefore he practially drowns in any 'fluid' I serve him . This makes it difficult to ensure he is getting enough fluid to prevent dehydration. 
He would love to continue to nurse from his mother, but she is more interested in weening the kittens and jumps up high to get away from them.
When I can, I pop him on her teat when she is resting. 
It is very cold here and he sleeps alone in his box, I give him a hot water bottle every few hours and take him to work with me daily. At the moment I am feeding him tiny peices of cooked chicken which he loves, but mostly he is on a diet of HILLS SCIENCE DIET a/d TINNED FOOD. I water it down to a runny paste, and watch him closely as he eats, for signs of difficulty breathing (due to food packed up his nostrils)

I am trying to find more info on these kind of kitten/cats, how long they live for, and PHOTOS to compare to. Searching the internet has been less than informative, I only found one good website, with limited images.

I would like to read other peoples stories or cats with dwarfism, get some insight into what I am dealing with here, like possible future health problems etc. I have been made aware that he will not live as long as a normal cat.


----------



## Lilly (Nov 8, 2003)

Oh my, he is sure small! I have never heard of dwarfism in cats. I can not offer you any advice I am sorry. I hope you will keep us updated on what you find out and how he is doing though. He is adorable!


----------



## Willow Pendragon (May 18, 2004)

Oh my goodness! He's a precious little thing, isn't he? I don't know what to tell you... I've heard of dwarfism occurring occasionally (and possibly being intentionally propagated in breeds like Munchkins), but I don't know the implications for Gimli's health and longevity. You're a caring and dedicated kitty-parent, though-- WTG!!  I wish you both all the best.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I am concerned that there is a genetic defect in your kitten. I would ask the advice of a vet. I had one kitten from a litter of Siamese who was tiny and sounded much like your kitten. However, he could not move his back legs. I had fed him personally for weeks, and then realized I had been avoiding the inevitable when I gave him a "playpen" and he couldn't get around any way but in circles. It was heartbreaking.  

However, your kitten might have a chance. Having a problem doesn't necessarily mean that there is no quality of life. If he can eat and walk to the litter box and play, he will probably still enjoy life. I would give him a bottle so that he has adequate nursing time. He was probably pushed aside by the others. You can give him kitten formula. Then see what the vet thinks about him.

Munchkins are full sized cats, as far as I know, with short legs. They are not handicapped at all. I knew a Munchkin breeder at one time.


----------



## schroed3r (May 20, 2004)

I actually did a bit of checking on this topic...Here is an interesting link i found...http://www.kittencare.com/askKC_General ... html#dwarf


----------

